# Lets compare



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So many here feed vastly different amounts of food than I do, but then their dog may be of a different sex, age or body size than mine. 
Would people please list their dogs name, sex, age,and weight then list the type and amount of food that is fed daily. Lastly list how active your dog is.

Brooks: Male, 22 months, 78 lb. Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice lg breed formula, 5 cups, moderately active.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy
Female
6 years
80 lbs - vet's scale said 74 last Monday, I don't think so.
Raw diet, 3/4 - 1 lb meat daily (usually ostrich)
Not very active - recovering from ACL surgery last January


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Houdini(Male)...26 months old....64lbs .... 4 cups of Canidae, plus other stuff on his food..... 1/3 cup green beans, 1/2 cup of carrots, 1/2 cup of apples, 2 tablespoons of pumpkin and they split a 8 oz cup of yogurt...he is on the medium side for activity....

Maggie(Female)...20 months old.....64.8 lbs, same food as Others..... 5-5 1/2 cups a day ...very high energy.......

Abbie(female)....almost 11 months old..... 63lbs same food, she also gets 5- 5 1/2 cups a day and also very energy......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite:
Male
13 Months
86 Pounds
Raw diet, 2 pounds of meat daily (chicken, turkey, etc)
Very active, very slender, ribs slighty visable if not for coat

Keira:
Female
5 months
Weight unknown
Raw diet, 1 pound of meat daily (full raw as of the past few days, previously 4 cups per day of Timberwolf)
Very active, unlimited free play off leash

Rigby (Whippet)
Male
10 years
40 pounds
Raw diet- unknown weight, but usually one leg quarter per day
Very inactive indoors, but is exercised routinely- he is slightly overweight due to constant treats


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker
Male
Nearly 8 Months
65? pounds
Nutro Ultra LBP, in the middle of switch to Canidae, 4 Cups Daily
Moderately Active


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska:
7yrs old and weigh 63 pds.
She is fed 2,5 to 3 cups of food of Innova Evo.
normal to high energy.
Titus:
5yrs old.Weighs 90 pds.
High-energy dog.
Fed 3 to 4 cups of Innova Evo


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith
about 3 years old
52lbs
very active

fed: 3/4 cup Canidae & 1/4 cup Evo twice a day with a tablespoon of yogurt on top - eggs on top on the weekends. 

plus, a dog biscuit when i leave in the morning for work. 

plus, various treats and a few bites of whatever we're eating that night for dinner.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy (74 lbs) F will be 4 in June and Abby (75 lbs) F turned 2 in Feb.

Each get 2 cups daily Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice mixed with 1/2 can of canned food (Alpo or Pedigree). Although not any more because of this stupid contamination. So now they get either 2 eggs, 6 oz of cottage cheese, 1/2 can of tuna or something else mixed in. The latest thing I've tried is Homestyle Select - it is a refrigerated loaf. I tried it tonight and they loved it.

They are moderately active. We have a fenced yard and they spend 3-4 hours there running around at will plus an hour walk each day.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber, Female, 13 months, 61 lb. 

James Wellbeloved Adult (Turkey and Rice/Lamb and Rice)
150g/5.29oz am (1 cup) and 250g/8.81oz pm (1 ¾ cup) – Daily 400g/14.10oz
1 apple daily (half lunch time/half before bed time)

Moderately active
Lovely coat
Absolutely gorgeous
Very clean
Very loving
Very healthy
Best man’s friend indeed!!! Sorry I got carried away!!

Could you tell me what is the size of the cup you use (it obviously means something to you all but as a Brit I have no idea)? I definately couldn't give Amber 4 or 5 cups a day as one cup is = 275g/9.69oz of kibbles.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Could you tell me what is the size of the cup you use (it obviously means something to you all but as a Brit I have no idea)? I definately couldn't give Amber 4 or 5 cups a day as one cup is = 275g/9.69oz of kibbles.


One cup in the U.S: 

1/2 pt = 8 fluid ounces = 1 cup = 237 mL

Jack 21 mo & Biscuit 17 mo...1 1/2 c. twice a day Drs Foster and Smith Chicken and Brown Rice Adult Dog Food plus a dollop of canned food on top. 

Not sure about their weights...approx 70-75 pounds

Jack--medium level active
Biscuit--high level active

Both of them have wonderfully soft coats with no doggy odor.
I'm in the beginning stages of switching to raw feeding (still learning about it). They get a raw egg on their food 1x a week. A couple of times in the middle of the day I will give them a chicken thigh (I give them less kibble at the night feeding on those days).


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Great thread...look at the differences!

Sadie: just turned 4, 69 lbs, 3 feeds a day=1 cup Nutro LB with homemade 'extras' (~~1/4 c. each feed)

Loocie: just turned 3, exactly the same as above

3-4 nutro biscuits and/or other treats (jerky, Happy Hips,etc)

Am also currently switching to Canidae...still mixing it in. I think they are gonna need some lo-cal fillers when the switch is complete, ie green beans, carrots etc.

Mod. to very active each day


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy - 2 years old - medium to high active - 58 pounds
Desi - 4 years old - low to medimu active - 67 pounds

They each get 2 1/2 cups of Nature's Logic Venison formula split into 2 meals Nature's Logic

I'm very pleased with their coats and general well being with this food. It is a recent change from Solid Gold Wolf King.

They may have a few treats duirng the day such as a piece of banana or apple, a homemade biscuit, or homemade training treats (made from round steak). I'm very careful with diet. Desi has hip dysplasia and I keep her on the lean side. She could easily weigh another 10 pounds, but that extra weight isn't good for her.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beau(85 pounds) 9 years 1 pound Nature's Variety (2 patties)
Emmy(65 pounds) 5 years 12 ounces Nature's Variety (1 1/2 patties)

Moderate to mild exercise


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I have Tom on a very varied diet, but typically he'll have breakfast after his walk which would be 

cornflakes with a splash cows milk
a dental chew
half of my toast, so he gets the best part of a round

he has dinner at around 12 and then his tea at about 5 to 6 pm

pilchards or tuna in tomotoe source with rice
grilled chicken breast with rice or veg or both somtimes
main food is dry Pedigree complete, but Ill always put a bit of tinned food in as well to brighten it up a bit.

Last time Tom was weighed he was about 70 lbs and he's not changd alot in the last 6 months

treats are gravey bones,
munchy stick ( after each meal )
sliced jumbo bone 
light-n-tasty meaty meaty chew


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> One cup in the U.S:
> 1/2 pt = 8 fluid ounces = 1 cup = 237 mL


So it is pretty similar to ours (yours is slightly smaller). Thank you so much I wondered for a long time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker:
4 years old.
730 calories a day, which isn't a hole lot of food! Canidae Platinum
75 pounds. He needs to lose a few pounds
I don't know his height. He's short

Shadow
4 years old
1.5 cups (dry) of THK once a day
2 cups of Canidae Lamb and Rice once a day
73 pounds
I don't know his height. He's tall and very, very long.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Casey /Lilli
65 pounds/53 pounds
moderate activity/high drive
2C. daily of Solid Gold Millinium + different veggies/fruit added each day


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady: 5 months old, about 50 lbs., activity level: Puppy

Canidae: 1 cup morning and 1 cup evening (sometimes 1 spoon canned food)

Supplemented with various training treats and counter surfing


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Shamus is 2 1/2 years old, weight usually hovers around 68 lbs, he's a male.

He eats two meals a day, 1 1/4 cups of Natural Balance Duck and Potato at each. In addition, he usually gets a couple of carrots a day as treats. 

He's getting roughly 537 calories at each meal, I forgot to mention.

I would definitely classify him as a true moderate energy level.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz (Golden)
3.5 years old
40 lbs
Eats 1 pound of ground raw diet a day. Varies between chicken, beef, turkey, lamb, salmon or tripe.
VERY ATHLETIC. Very active. Solid muscle.

Zoie (Whippet)
7 years old
30 lbs
Also eats one pound of ground raw a day (same as above).
Fairly active. Lounges and leash-walked usually 4-days a week and out for hard, opening running 3-days a week.
Healthy weight. If I feed less, she gets skinny!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Amazing to see the differences, of the weight compare to amount of cups.
Priska is one of the females who is fed the most with Maggie and her sister.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie.
Female.
7 years.
75 lbs. (35 kg approx.)
BARF/raw food. 1 lb a day (in 2 meals).
2 walks a day ranging from 1/2 hour +.

Benji.
Male.
6 months.
60 lbs + (27 kg approx. This was measured at 5 1/2 months, he will weigh more now).
BRAF/Raw food diet. 2 - 3 lbs aday. 2 short walks a day.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

As someone asked about the US cup vs the English metric measure, and as some feed raw and measure their food in pounds, I was just curious as to how much I am feeding (in weight) when I measure out Nutro Lg Breed Lamb and Rice kibble.
So I weighed what I scoop for Brooks each day (I scoop two heaping cups twice a day which I thought since they are heaping equaled 5 "cups" but is actually a little less). 
It was exactly 1 pound (which is 454 grams). 

Here's my question: Although the weight of my kibble is what some others feed in weight of other foods--obviously there is more volume to the kibble than to the raw diet, for example. Do you, who feed less volume, find your dogs think they are hungry because their stomachs aren't "full"?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

davebeech said:


> I have Tom on a very varied diet, but typically he'll have breakfast after his walk which would be
> 
> cornflakes with a splash cows milk
> a dental chew
> ...


He must be a very happy dog and he looks it!! How old is Tom?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> Amazing to see the differences, of the weight compare to amount of cups.
> Priska is one of the females who is fed the most with Maggie and her sister.


If I feed Maggie and Abbie any less, they walk around looking for food all day, vet said they are perfect on weight so keep feeding them....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla
Sex: Female
Age:15 months old
Weight: 70 lbs
Food :Wellness Lamb 
Treats: Yogurt, Homemade treats, carrots, and apples
Energy level : High energy
Coat : Medium Gold- Beautiful long thick coat - pin straight-

London
Sex: Female
Age: 4 1/2 months
Weight: 33 lbs 
Food: Wellness Puppy 
Treats:Yogurt, Homemade treats, carrots, and apples
Energy Level: Moderate
Coat: Medium Gold - very thick, has quite a bit of length - pin straight -


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler, Daisey, Kady - All between 56-60 lbs - moderate active - 3 to 3.5 cups of Salmon & Sweet Potato Natural Balance daily - plus whatever human food doesn't pass the 5 second rule.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie...... 8 mths......medium activity.....about 57 lbs....

1 cup Canidae mixed with Innova EVO canned 3 X a day
.........switched to that from Natural Balance........


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn
Male
7 Months
58 pounds
ProPlan Puppy Chicken/Rice 3 1/2- 4 Cups Daily
Moderately Active

Treats: 1 Carrot per day, 1 Tablespoon Peanut Butter on his bone, and sometimes a few pieces of pepper.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson, 11 months old, 75-ish pounds
Canidae
breakfast: 1.5 cups w/ a little fruit (whatever the kids didn't finish)
dinner: 1 cup w/ 1/2 can of green beans
snacks: lots of baby carrots

moderately active


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kody
Male- Neutered
2 years 
70 pounds in standard, but with summer coming on adjustment of kibble will depend on keeping close eye on him and what we do. Usually kibble goes up a bit in summer.
PMI Exclusive- 1 3/4 per day
On property, pretty low key. Around other dogs, high energy. 
Off Property, high energy. Such as the beach or out in the field.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is really interesting. Some of you feed your pups quite a bit more than mine get. But if I fed them more they would be blimps.

Robbie is 60ish lbs (lost some since surgery) He gets 2 cups a day Nutro NC Lamb & Rice. He's moderate activity level. Before surgery he was solid, lots of muscle.

Lilah is probably around 70 lbs, moderate activity and she also gets 2 cups a day Nutro NC Lamb & Rice.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco
18 months
75 lbs (i think) 
Snacks: Nutro Dog biscuits and sometimes food from the table.
Food Serving Size: about 5 cups.......He only eats when someone is home, so he gets 2 cups in the morning and a treat (because i feel bad leaving him all alone during the day) and then he gets about 2 cups after i get off work and then maybe another cup and a half at night. 
Food Brand: Nutro Lg Breed food. I don't remember exactly what it's called. i just know it's in a blue bag. i tried feeding him the Lamb & Rice formula but he refused to eat it unless i mixed it with the other stuff....
VERY HYPER and Active. He'd run around in circles all day if i let him.


----------

